# Fructose Links -help out!



## ajod1 (Jan 2, 2004)

(I POSTED THIS ON THE MAIN PAGE ASWELL)I thought i'd start a links page for fructose sensitive people.Some of the links are for HFI (hereditory fructose intolerance but I thought Id include them because I know how much they helped me...)A Couple of diets, ( the second seems less restrictive) http://www.bu.edu/aldolase/HFI/treatment/ A list of foods which also covers types of sugar allowed! http://www.hfi.ch/index.thtml/en/diet/ Only just found excellent website list sugar in depth, alcohols and the basics. Also gives a fruit intake plan (well a very brief one anyway) http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/DietBasics.htm I have another for people only slightly sensitive to fructose, I will post it when i get back to Uni...Hope this helps any newcomers or people struggling to find a trigger that seems to be in everything (cos i've been there)- P.S. I have IBS with a fructose trigger, I drink two litres of water a day and it makes such a difference to the C, where as cutting fructose down helps with the D.POST any good listings of beverages (especially alcohol)


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Here are a couple more... http://www.faculty.sbc.edu/gdenn/fructose.htm http://www.geocities.com/gastroyu/jul1999/article6.htm


----------

